
Image Shows Chinese Submarine Entering Cave Facility – South China Sea - lifeisstillgood
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/35837/image-shows-chinese-submarine-entering-mysterious-cave-facility-at-south-china-sea-base
======
lifeisstillgood
So there is a certain "pedigree" problem with stuff randomly plucked from the
internet - it I just love the James Bond-iness of a submarine cave, but also I
remember Ice Station Zebra, where US and Russian spies battled it out on
frozen Arctic to find a satellite _film canister_ that had pictures of US and
Russian nukes or something.

I mean, going in fifty years from satellite imagery of military hardware is
national security level one to "lets just put it some on a blog and see who
clicks" tells me something about the next war - you won't be able to fool the
opposition into thinking you will attack from over there.

